# New FG Cabover Plow



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

As promised here are the pictures and specs of the new truck.

Obviously I am so far quite impressed....

Just to note this truck's versatility allow me to eliminate two vehicles for one much more versatile unit. Yes there are some small compromises but the reality is the one truck now gets year round use, with lower operating costs then the two it replaces. I eliminated a 
F-450 stake body plow truck and a E-350 Van.

If you are not familiar with Stellar Hook lifts.... the bodies can be switched (loaded unloaded) within 2 minutes right from cab, no tools no pins safe warm dry. It also offer the ability to dump at 54 degrees. This unit is rated to lift up to 16K-LBS far more than the truck can handle...For this application I have 4K-LBS of capacity.

Fuso offer a 5yr/175K warranty too!

FUSO FG 140 Cabover Diesel 4x4 14KGVW

Stellar HookLift Hydraulic System

Currently have 3 interchangeable body systems

12' Morgan Dry Freight Body Custom Paint with Stainless Corners
Used for a Delivery Vehicle Daily

12' Contractor Body with fold down sides and 4 way tailgate
Used for Property Maintenance, Equipment transport etc. also light dump work

12' A-Frame Steel Platform with Smith 8' Stainless Electric Sander 
Permanent Mounted, fully removable to ground level for easy cleaning

8'6" Fisher X-Blade Plow with minute mount 2 system...works awesome.

Other Rigging
Twin Strobes
Rear Back-up Hella work lamps
Sony 7" Color LCD Screen with BackUp Camera mounted on Rear platform
Rear Receiver Hitch to weld ICC bumper with brake controller
24" Steel Tool Box on Left front Corner 
Stainless Simulators

Check it out...I am getting a lot of positive comments. Spreader set up is awesome...no more ties downs, no unloading the unit in and out of the truck bed...much better visibility around it. Love the ability to lower it to the ground in my shop for cleaning lube etc.

View out of this truck do to its height is awesome...better in parking lanes...and can actually see over and around Spreader...vs steel wall I saw out the back of my F450.

I now have additional pictures of other bodies and the Smith Spreader on the ground unloaded if there is interest.

What do you think guys?

SD-Dave wesport


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

I like it. Though with only a 4cyl I would never get one.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

not a reel fan of cabovers period. but that thing is SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Wicked truck, I like the back-up camera on the 7" scren idear. At least you can see whats back there. BUT, 4000 lbs is not alot of payload for such a big truck. Ram 3500 chassi cab can do 6000 lbs I belive. Where's the advantage


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Power...I am a huge horsepower fan...so I was skeptical also...but after driving it...it's not too bad...not meant for huge hauling/towing power but I have another truck for that. Low end grunt is really good...you can't stall the damn thing in first gear...just let out clutch and it idles right along. Also for my application huge weight carrying is not the issue just space and versatility. Yes the dodge has more but it has a lot of other limitations...just like my F450. The carrying capacity is similar but the hook lift eats up about 1200+ lbs A trade off but very acceptable for my uses...

Note on the 4 cylinder...I have a loader that is a Turbo 4 also and it kicks butt with surprisingly strong power...so in commercial equipment it is not all V8 Big Block Motors! ps. I really dig the 5yr/175K warranty too...also the easy access to the entire drive-train.

Think of it as more of a Swiss Army Knife of 1 ton pick ups rather than some huge medium duty truck...If thats what I needed I would have bought a GMC Kodiak 5500 with similar set up but I wanted smaller size.

ps. other nice thing is I don't exclusively drive it and therefore it not being a power animal is a benefit both for fuel cost and insurance liability...


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*newfocabover plow*

xysport nice truck I want one lol


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice truck hopefully it will snow this year so you can use it!!!


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Considering where I am located I would say the chance to use it is very high...that said I am far less concerned than with this truck's overall use...This truck will operate daily regardless of snow/sanding duties...much better ROI than my F450 that got minimal daily use except for snow season and specific property mgt projects.

Unlike a lot of you I plow almost exclusively my own commerical properties...that said I view snow moving equipment like Nuclear Weapons...you sleep better knowing you have them but you hope that you really never have to use them....

that all said I am really eager to see what she will do


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

*Very nice!!*

How is the interior? Is the ride nice enough so that your back isn't broken after a few hours behind the wheel plowing? Like the all around use idea too. Good luck with it!!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Nice Rig....*

Nice setup.
I always thought a hook lift would be a good way to go...The truck should last a good long time...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

that truck is so cool looking i want one


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Got pics of the interior? What does the truck tare in its various configurations? What size tires?


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

the truck is really a commercial truck...that said it sure isn't appointed like my F-350 lariat that I drive daily but....

Considering that I am 6'5" 250lbs I firstly fit, huge issue for me...

Ride is stiff and wheelbase is somewhat short but its not too much different then my F450.

visibility and maneuvering are awesome...really offsets the small negatives.

Love the standard exhaust brake.

I would like better quality seats (air ride?) and a little more appointments...

I however don't drive it all the time...so what the hey....it's a tool not anything more and it seems so far to get the job done and more importantly a lot of different jobs done.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

My 5500 rides like crap too. I considered a c.o. but the base weight did not leave much carrying capacity... I was wondering if you actually weighed your truck with the spreader set up?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I love it, the cab over must be awhsomme for plowing.

I just set up a 550 with a Swap Loader and the customer loves it (no plow on it)

He has a sander body,contractors body and a 300 imp gallon fuel tank body


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

That is an attractive piece, and like everyone else I'd love to drive it home! I'm surprised you went for the 8'6" and not the 9' that it can surely handle.

Any snow out your way yet?? A mere dusting around here couple weeks back (when we had a momentary cold snap).

Good luck with it!


~Kevin


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I would like to see your other bodies as well as some inside shots. by the way what did that whole set up cost?


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

*Nice!!*

SD-Dave,

Very nice! I looked at one pretty hard when I got the '01 Chevy. The up-fitting wasn't in my budget at the time. I really liked the short wheelbase, great visibility, very easy serviceability.

A few questions:

What is the shortest wheelbase available something like 114", which did you get?

Is the auto trans available? Was told at the time is was going to be discontinued?

How did the central hydraulics get hooked up, engine or transmission, what is the GPM?

Is the plow electric over hydraulic, or run from the central hydraulics?

Was J & B International your dealer?

Thanks!

BTW, where are you located in VT.

Let is snow!!!

Derek


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Let's see if I can answer all the questions

•	Interior Shots no…but I will take some and post along with some shots of truck with other bodies mounted…interior is pretty busy with all the controls and switch gear.

•	Tires are 235/80-16 Yokohoma 10ply mud terrain type…pretty beefy …may get a highway rib tire set up for spring.

•	I am planning on weighting it tomorrow….I have a guess on the weight with sander body…we'll see how right I am….figuring a full load of salt will pretty much max me out.

•	I agree the hook lift eats up some capacity…but for my intended use…it was acceptable…if I really want to carry more I can always opt for an aluminum dump body but as of now it works fine for my needs.

•	I started thinking 9' plow but Fisher actually recommended the 8"6" for it…and since getting in my shop with a 9' plow leaves very little margin for error and since it is my secondary plow rig….first is a front end loader with a pusher…it seemed sufficient.

•	Cost…not cheap but surprisingly thrifty when you consider I other wise would still have the same equipment plow/sander and then have to own a F-450 and a E-350 cube van. Add up the cost of those and you are well over $80K…I am into this for less and I have one reg, one insurance cost, one maintenance bill etc…plus instead one truck that sees some use and another fairly constant…I now have one that is being fully utilized.

•	This unit is the short wheelbase FG it has a 84" C.A.
•	It is Five speed manual…but shifter on dash and 1st gear will creep.
•	Hydro…runs off trans PTO…not sure on gallonage but it is adjustable up to
check out www.stellar-industries.com for details.
•	Plow is a Fisher X-Blade Electric
•	J&B supplied the truck Iroquois did the body install and fabrication…•	Burlington, VT.

•	As I said above will post some additional pictures tomorrow…


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

That setup is awesome. Really nice truck.


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

hay dave I was thinking why dont you next year when you re register that truck up the weight so you are not over loaded:redbounce


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Back with some more pictures (as requested) and some more info…

Corey truck is registered at 15K…not really concerned about loading any heavier than that…GVW is very sufficient for my uses…thanks

Chtucker…I did weight it today with Sander body installed…just over 10K so I've got 2+ tons of capacity…sufficient for a full load in sander…guessed it would be about there and it appears I was right on…

Cat 320 see below for some photos of interior with explanation of custom controls also see other bodies mounted and sander on ground level (should make it real easy to clean and lube inside my shop on the floor)

That's it for now…unless there are any other questions and/or comments I will report back once we ever get some snow!!!

Plow hard


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Now that I see it....*

All I can say is I am jealous,that is one versatile rig.....Best of luck with it....


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Oshkosh...thanks for the compliment...not trying to show-off at all...not my way at all.

I am proud of how it turned out and the economics of the versatile usage.

Hoping it might give some ideas to others on how to get more from less...because that is in fact what it is. Its more about spending it smarter...not just spending it. I am hopeful that it turns out to be a smart move. 

thanks again...love this forum and love snow plowing and all types of trucks and heavy equipment!

Cheers


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, that really is a spectacular truck. The maneuverability alone is worth it. How difficult was the Fisher install on this truck?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like those trucks


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I think it will work out GREAT!*



SD-Dave;338622 said:


> Oshkosh...thanks for the compliment...not trying to show-off at all...not my way at all.
> 
> I am proud of how it turned out and the economics of the versatile usage.
> 
> ...


 I think you'll love it.
Having had a basic Chevy W4/Isuzu with a 12' rack I have nothing but good things to say about these cab-overs...The hook lift bodies have peaked my interest for a few years now.....When I was running multi trucks I often thought that a roll back would have been a good choice.....Dump,Logs,Plowing,Sanding,Calcium tank, moving equipment around as you know the list is endless with one truck, One registration,One insurance bill, I think you made a very wise move.....


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

Very nice!! I picked up a Fuso about a month back and I love it. I was thinking about a hook too but that would have put me over budget. I just added rear led strobes, stop turn tails and back ups lights. Next week's projects are mounting the sander, under body tool box ( have to move the battery box towards the cab for it to fit ) rear fenders and flush mount led's to the mirrors. Hopefully by then it will snow so I can test it out. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice set up. I was looking at the original post and wondered how you could lower the spreader with the chute attached. Now I see that it swings up, out of the way. That's cool. 

While I was looking at the spreader pics, I thought about two things: 

First - When changing the bed, it seems like the back of the spreader hanging over would hit the ground, but it doesn't look like it's got any damage, so I guess the angle is not that severe.

Second, I would suggest something for clearance between your bed and spreader to allow you to keep that new bed salt free. Maybe a 2x4 from side to side, under the bolts, so that you could pressure wash the salt that is bound to accumulate under there. Since you have it bolted down, I didn't think you would be removing it very often, from the deck. 

Just my .02. It's gotta be nice to have 3-5 trucks in one! Enjoy.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

lawnscape...

with the smith design flip up spreader the ability to off-load with the hooklift became apparent...you can vary the unload angle with the hook controls...yes it comes close to hitting but is misses by about 2" which is more than sufficient...if it wasn't I could lengthen the rear rollers...but as luck would have it...the clearance is fine.... and it unloads easily with no damage and/or drama.

As for your question idea on mounting the sander off the body....the plate that the Spreader is mounted to is 3/8" steel plate...not too concerned about it rusting thru anytime soon...but that said with the ability to offl oad it easily on to the floor of my shop it will be flushed with hot water after each use; dried and then lubed...I therefore view rusting as a minor issue...but we will see...

Nice thing not having the Spreader in the body of a dump box etc...like my last truck....the salt spillage will not be contained and it will be easily cleaned afterward. Additionally with the ability to remove the body entirely from the truck....the chassis can also be fully flushed of all residual salt with little ability for residual build up in non-accessable areas...

We shall see...thanks for interest and comment.

Cheers


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

is that thing stick


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Well we finally got enough snow to actually use the new FG in its “plow configuration”…really glad that this truck as the multi-use feature or the engine wouldn’t have even seen its first oil change when it was called into plow duty…

Nonetheless back to the plow update…WOW does this thing ever plow great!!! In comparison to the F450 it replaced here are some key points

•	Visibility…higher stance allows you to see better over parked cars etc.
•	Ability to see the plow blade and get much closer to obstacles with no concern of hitting them 
•	Ability to look out the rear window and not just see a wall of spreader but actually see the rear of the truck.
•	Traction is awesome…never even put it in 4WD for all the days plowing.
•	Low fuel consumption
These are just some of the highlights but to answer the question so far very pleased at the truck plow abilities.

Oh yeah…the new X-Blade Fisher is great really attacks the hard pack snow and pulls it up…very surprised how aggressive it is…and snow doesn’t stick easily to the stainless mold board too!

Here’s to getting more snow soon


----------



## JonM (Oct 11, 2004)

SD-Dave,


Awesome looking truck! Looks like you have a great set up. I'm really impressed! A couple questions / a request. Any idea of the miles per gallon? Have you had a chance to pull a trailer it with? Have you had a chance to drive it either offroad or in four wheel drive? If so, how did it handle? Finally, would it be possible for you to take a picture from the cab looking down (from the drivers seat) with the plow on? Thanks in advance. And again, great looking rig.

- Jon


----------



## DuallyVette (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice truck !. What is the bed height with the box body?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

That must be a very cool view when your pushing snow.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

*SD Dave*

Make sure who ever drives it knows how to shift it. When I bought my Mitsi, the big problem with a gear shift is when some one misses a gear down shifting. It will over rev the engin and blow the push rods. I wish I had gotten a V-plow for mine...Nice looking rig...


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

let's see if I can answer some questions

miles per gallon...so far about 15 and not even close to being broken in and that's and average of around town etc.

trailer towing I would rate as its weakness...not huge in the HP category so I wouldn't plan on towing big weight with it...it moves itself and a full load of salt just fine though.

I'll see about taking a photo this weekend...to show you the view...its very impressive

Height of truck with box body is about 12'9" well under legal road height

Good advice on shifting it...yes I could see that happening...I drive it and basically one other guy...both of us are pretty experienced so I am not too concerned...by thanks for the warning.

Best part I like is being able to put on the spreader body with no help no, tie downs etc...it is bolt down and rugged...also I can off-load it on my shop floor in about 1 minute and then flush it with hot water and fully lube and grease it with no drama.

ps. Smith electric spreader is great...no engine issues...and it really spreads nice but really conserves material!!


----------



## DuallyVette (Dec 10, 2003)

I was wondering about the bed height. i.e. how high is the floor of the box from the ground. It looks a little high, and I thought that it might be a reach to load stuff in the back from the ground.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

DuallyVette;354350 said:


> I was wondering about the bed height. i.e. how high is the floor of the box from the ground. It looks a little high, and I thought that it might be a reach to load stuff in the back from the ground.


Vette

that is probably the only real draw back to this setup...the rear is high...about 50 inches which puts it in the same height category as an 18 wheeler box height. Very easy when loading and unloading at a dock (which I have)...dock plate is basically level. I little tough if you are climbing in and out of rear...I do however have a built-in rear folding ladder for the cargo box...which makes getting in and out easier. The box height for the dump body is similar height to that of any standard dump truck.

Trade-offs but so far pluses out way the minuses.

Plow On!


----------



## akron pa pw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Great Truck*

Dave, I think you have hit on something . The versatility of your truck for your needs is a good combination. Years ago we were limited to what the dealer could offer on options for truck styles and bodys. My philosophy has always been "Man was smart enough to invent a machine, Man just needs to be smart enough to know when to use it." Dave your a Smart man in my book. Good Luck in your business and again GREAT TRUCK


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

awsome all around machine. the visability must be nice for all work. once ya get used to sittin' over the steer axle  

that shifter must have a real short throw ? i would think it would take a lil' gettin used to.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

akron

thanks for the compliments...I love equipment and I really love equipment that has maximum versatility. I also enjoy setting trends rather than following them. That said when I proposed this project to a couple guys all found it interesting but questioned either the feasibility and/or the cost. The immediate results have been that functionally it has works extremely well. The other definite benefit is that I have been able to replace two trucks for substantially less cost with this one...additionally instead of two trucks getting moderate use I have one truck getting used substantively every day/week of the year. Much better for the truck and my wallet. 

Additional good news is if I buy another truck in the future and equip it also with a Stellar lift all the bodies I have will also function on it for additional versatility. 

I am really happy with results and pleased not only to show off my hard work and planning to the group but also show a truck that is very effective for plowing but also has other heavy versatility for those non-winter seasons and those time when it doesn't snow. 

Contact me with any questions (many have already).


----------



## Mr frosty (Dec 30, 2006)

nice rig i thinking of one of those for next season (spring). I like it but i would go with the 

hook lift. to much weight less payload. how does it make out in 2wd for plowing sd dave? 

Love ur rig keep up the good work.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Frosty...

the hooklift is expensive but not dramatically more than a good dump set up....the real cost is buying bodies...The lift does eat up about 1300lbs of payload but it still gives me the same capacity as a 1 ton truck...which is the way to think of this config...think less as a medium duty truck but as a much more maneuverable and versatile F-350.

The truck goes great in snow with locking rear end...with a full Spreader I plowed and entire 5 acres parking lot and never touched the 4WD switch.

Thanks


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey bro, this may have been asked, but I don't have time to read everything.

What did it set you back if you don't mind asking, and how much of that was the stellar? We have an 01 Isuzu nqr hooked up for plowing, and we need to get a hook lift on there, and I was looking at the stellar flex 36.


That truck is incredible by the way. A lot of ppl doubt the abilities of cab overs, but with out little 175hp cylinder we can carry 28 yards of mulch and tow a large skid on the rear just fine. Takes a little to come up to speed, and slows a bit going up hills, but thats pretty good for a little 4.

Our 06 190hp is much faster =).


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

syzer;357765 said:


> Hey bro, this may have been asked, but I don't have time to read everything.
> 
> What did it set you back if you don't mind asking, and how much of that was the stellar? We have an 01 Isuzu nqr hooked up for plowing, and we need to get a hook lift on there, and I was looking at the stellar flex 36.
> 
> ...


28 yards of mulch? I hope thats a typo..


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

syzer;357765 said:


> Hey bro, this may have been asked, but I don't have time to read everything.
> 
> What did it set you back if you don't mind asking, and how much of that was the stellar? We have an 01 Isuzu nqr hooked up for plowing, and we need to get a hook lift on there, and I was looking at the stellar flex 36.
> 
> ...


thanks for the compliments Syzer...

the cost of the hooklift is a little bit tricky but think about 15K but understand that the installation is a key piece of the cost and the lowest bidder is not the way to go...the guys who did mine had a lot of hours into it with some very custom work to get a proper mount and with good control placement etc. I am very happy with the outcome and the versatility more than pays for the additional cost of just buying a conventional dump set up.

Good Luck

ps. this truck plows awesome...the nay sayers have no first hand experience...I am convinced.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Plow King;357767 said:


> 28 yards of mulch? I hope thats a typo..


You would think. It would take a 50' trailer to hold that!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We looked into the Fuso FG at first, but the only problem was that we do not drive manual. The last year that the FG was auto was 2004, and there was one availible for $45000 CAD, in late 2005. We didn't want to get a truck that was more expensive then a new F-350 and still have to equip it. We didn't have the income at that point to justify it either. I do however really like your set-up and the other FG setup with the side dump. They seem like great trucks and everyone I know that has one, loves them. 

Do you happen to know if and when they will come out with an auto again?

Jon


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Yep, sorry that was a typo =), I meant 18 yards.


SD:

Thanks man! I figured thats about what we would be looking at for the hook! Thats a seriously nice truck! 

Do you have any pics of where the camera is installed?


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

syzer;358235 said:


> Yep, sorry that was a typo =), I meant 18 yards.
> 
> SD:
> 
> ...


18 yards is still A LOT for that truck.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Plow King;358306 said:


> 18 yards is still A LOT for that truck.


Yeah, it puts us just over gvw of the truck, but not by much, a few hundred pounds. We usually put about 15 in there. With a few extra leafs in there, it drives just fine.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Syzer

the camera is mounted on the rear frame area...just above the ICC bumper assembly...works fairly well...though water and snow can tend to blur or obstruct it some. It is a nice extra when backing up with the cargo box on board.

Cheers


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave-
First of all, VERY nice set up. Looks like a fun truck to plow with. I know that this is an old thread, but I'm wondering how you like the truck so far. I'm just curious to know the amount of repairs you've done to it, and just your general overall opinion of the truck.

Aaron


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice truck Dave, 

Hooklifts are very versatile and the way to go IMO, add whatever body you need and you're off. 

We're happy with ours too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Oshkosh;338613 said:


> All I can say is I am jealous,that is one versatile rig.....Best of luck with it....


X2...I want one!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats a pretty nice truck. Good luck with it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That is a pretty sweet set up.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

plowmaster07;961590 said:


> Dave-
> First of all, VERY nice set up. Looks like a fun truck to plow with. I know that this is an old thread, but I'm wondering how you like the truck so far. I'm just curious to know the amount of repairs you've done to it, and just your general overall opinion of the truck.
> 
> Aaron


plowmaster

really loved the truck...a buddy of mine now owns it. main reason for selling it was....

he really wanted it....

I was tired of staff complaining about it being manual transmission.....had it only been me utilizing it....I would still own it. It was a great truck for everything but towing big wieght. My buddy is still using it with great pride plowing out condos at a ski resort....check youtube he has video's posted of it. Try search NielVT

I put another set up just like it on a F-550 and used it for another season.....just sold it to a guy in Seattle Washington.....hooklifts are great!

any questions don't hestitate to ask.....cut my teeth hard on two installs now I know the pitfalls.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

what pitfalls, or do I have to watch 3 episodes of pitmasters?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Sweet. Hook Lifts Are amazing~


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

SD-Dave;961869 said:


> plowmaster
> 
> really loved the truck...a buddy of mine now owns it. main reason for selling it was....
> 
> ...


Ahh got ya. Yeah I actually came across his video's last night. It looks like it is a really good pushing truck. So I'm curious to know what your using for a truck now?

Also, if you could do the entire process over again, ie- pick a truck/ plow/ etc. Would you go the same, or a different way?

And what pitfalls are there?

Thanks 
Aaron


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

talk about seeing what your pushing and manuverability is awesome i use to run a 1995 ud 1400 wrecker and that this would weave thru tight areas i moved enough snow i would want that

beautiful snowdozer ya got there


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Often thought of getting a Hino FB model, something around 10,000 GVW. Must be quite the ride when your headed to a previous pile of snow and wanting to push it up and over...


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

starc;963807 said:


> Often thought of getting a Hino FB model, something around 10,000 GVW. Must be quite the ride when your headed to a previous pile of snow and wanting to push it up and over...


Especially if you hit that unseen frozen pile. I love the cab over trucks but would that windshield stop my 250lb a$$ from going thru it when I smack that frozen pile?


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

he he he...that's what I thought


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;963825 said:


> Especially if you hit that unseen frozen pile. I love the cab over trucks but would that windshield stop my 250lb a$$ from going thru it when I smack that frozen pile?


Maybe time for a diet? LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Pushin 2 Please;963831 said:


> Maybe time for a diet? LOL


 Nice one "Clifford"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

plowmaster07;962350 said:


> Ahh got ya. Yeah I actually came across his video's last night. It looks like it is a really good pushing truck. So I'm curious to know what your using for a truck now?
> 
> Also, if you could do the entire process over again, ie- pick a truck/ plow/ etc. Would you go the same, or a different way?
> 
> ...


thanks for the compliments and interest right I am plowing with only heavy equipment. I have a Deere loader and a Deere utility tractor one with a pusher and the other a plow

I have a pretty nice pick up a 2008 Dodge 3500 quad cab cummins diesel with a six-speed manual.

I will most likely build a new truck this summer...may be a hook lift again....possibly a Kodiak 5500 4x4 with a duramax/allison combo.

I will keep group apprised of any developments


----------

